# Black Hawk question



## nomadman1956 (Nov 12, 2010)

Having no luck on ebay or bike web sights finding a rear stand or fenders for the black hawk.   

Since its a westfield built bike, would other westfield brand stuff be the same if the same era.

Like say for example a 35 columbia stand or????    

I need to widen my search a bit if possible


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 13, 2010)

The stands are the same, as long as they are for frames without the ears on the dropouts. I have had Columbias with the same fenders, but they were painted. My 34 Columbia catalog shows bikes with stainless fenders. Depending upon the frame that the fenders came from, the screw hole where it mounts to the seat stay bridge may need to be drilled lower or higher. You shouldn't have any trouble with front fenders. Fenders from other bikes of the same period with the same profile will probably work also. I think that the fenders were made by a separate company which sold to many manufacturers. I am building a Blackhawk also. I got mine without fenders, truss rods, tank, and saddle. I now have everything and just need paint.
You might find these pages from the 34 Columbia catalog useful. If you need any help, contact me.



chris ioakimedes
www.fattiretrading.com


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Black Hawk Fenders*

The fall 1935 - winter 1936 shows the Black Hawk with some of the deluxe accessories deleted. The description does not include stainless fenders and is also  pictured with painted fenders.


----------



## nomadman1956 (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok.. You guys thats already been through a Blackhawk project answer me this. What should I expect  to pay for this stuff when I do find it?

Handlebars, rear stand, fenders, horn and speedo

just bought the crank and sprocket on ebay for 27.00


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 13, 2010)

nomadman1956 said:


> OK.. You guys thats already been through a Black hawk project answer me this. What should I expect  to pay for this stuff when I do find it?
> 
> Handlebars, rear stand, fenders, horn and speed
> 
> just bought the crank and sprocket on Ebay for 27.00




Depends on condition. The handle bars and rear stand shouldn't be too pricey. It also depends on what fenders and horn you decide to go with. 
Here is a link to an Ebay auction that closed recently on a speedo, fair price, maybe low actually.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6dOwtXY%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## youngprewarguy (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a blackhawk that i"m willing to part out. Have correct handlebars, fenders, rear carrier. Let me know what you need. Please reply to jimmythegreek11@yahoo if interested. I have a complete speedo as well.


----------



## youngprewarguy (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone interested in a falcon tank has original paint, hinges and battery holder all still intact. let me know


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 15, 2010)

possibly me for the tank..  how much rust/ dents?  and what are you asking for it


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 15, 2010)

I am interested in the tank for my BH.

TFGNJRG@aol.com

THanks, Joe


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 15, 2010)

ditto too.........


----------



## youngprewarguy (Nov 15, 2010)

its actually a falcon tank that i have. I will send you some pictures. The tanks, i'm told, are the same except for the color. mine is all original, decent paint. It still has the battery clips, all of the hinges work. Let me know after seeing it. I would like to sell the bike as a whole.


----------



## youngprewarguy (Nov 15, 2010)

i have pictures posted in my albums. new to this hopefully it works. let me know if you are interested in either the whole bike or i am willing to listen to offers for just the parts you want.


----------



## youngprewarguy (Nov 15, 2010)

if anyone is interested I am selling the bike for 1100 or best offer. the seat is not included. I spent close to 300 for the seat and i do not want to part with it. If it is a deal breaker we can negotiate. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## nomadman1956 (Nov 15, 2010)

JUst trying to figure a way to make this deal work having to buy the whole bike, what you guys give for the tank and carrier???

Well at the very least got the speedo bought, but hoping to get some more!!!!


----------



## Xcelsior (Nov 16, 2010)

Young prewar guy, please check your message box, pm sent!


----------



## yeshoney (Nov 16, 2010)

I am going to pass on the tank.

Thanks, Joe


----------



## Xcelsior (Nov 16, 2010)

Another pm sent, please respond, thanks!


----------



## nomadman1956 (Nov 16, 2010)

Well it was a great day for the blackhawk project!!!!   His poor bike was stripped faster than a vette parked in Harlem!!!  lol
I bought the wheels,2 speedo's, handlebars, stem, fork and truss rods, elgin headlight, rear stand.
Now all I need is fenders and a horn!!!   Thought I was dealing on those but they ended up getting away!!!!
I think he is down to the crank and frame only!


----------



## npence (Nov 16, 2010)

PM on frame


----------

